# A Ride Share APP that will disrupt Uber/Lyft



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

An APP that sends a ping to the drivers closest to the pick up.

Free Market pricing similar to when Uber/Lyft decide on a Price Surge based on Supply and Demand. 

Sort of like the Ebay of Ride Share.

The difference with this APP is the drivers decide on the price and PAX can decide to accept or not. 
20% of the fair goes to the APP and driver keeps the rest.
Credit card only

In order to ensure you don't cheat the co out of the fare and decide to make a deal with the PAX for cash. There are cancellation fees involved same way it works with U/L.
Obviously there is a lot of tweaks and legal issues but it's not any different then what U/L had has and currently deals with.

(1) PAX & Drivers will have a ratings system which can be a factor in deciding whether to accept on both ends. 
(2) price and distance can be a factor on both ends whether to decide to accept or not.

APP developers will make a profit unlike U/L they won't invest their profits into Autonomous Vehicles and lose their profits.

Drivers will be happy getting 80% of the fare and feel happier being able to decide on pricing.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds similar to Sidecar ?

They just need to implement the Amazon “buy now” thing to remove selecting from a menu of driver offers


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> An APP that sends a ping to the drivers closest to the pick up.
> 
> Free Market pricing similar to when Uber/Lyft decide on a Price Surge based on Supply and Demand.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they'll bring uber & lyft down to their knees :nailbiting:
Disrupt the disruptors.

I'm scraping off the uber logo from the car as we speak


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Snore post, you have zero idea what these people can do with billions backing, whatever app that wants to be a "hero" will not work, trust me, I seen it with 8 apps when U/L had ZERO room to play, once they did, it was game over.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

My dream rideshare app would:

1) let every driver set their own rates for a) base fare; b) mileage; c) time; d) wait time (for multiple stops.... if I don't like multiple stops then my rate is $1000/hour for wait time), and e) minimum fare

2) the rates would not just be from pickup location to drop off location; but also include driver's current location to pickup location.

3) $5 cancel fee after two minutes of waiting, as well as a $5 change of destination fee if the rider change their destination mid trip.


With these known to the app, a rider could see a dozen different drivers and have an upfront price of what their trip will cost from each driver, as well as see how far away the driver is and they're rating and type of car. They can then select the driver they want.

The app would during the trip give them an upfront price of what a new destination would cost, which would include the charge for changing the destination. if the change in destination is an additional stop, then it would assume the stop is 3 minutes, and warn the rider how much per minute it costs to keep the driver waiting longer.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Also there needs to be a $5 min to driver on all rides no matter how short.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Snore post, you have zero idea what these people can do with billions backing, whatever app that wants to be a "hero" will not work, trust me, I seen it with 8 apps when U/L had ZERO room to play, once they did, it was game over.


I disagree with you for the same reasons you used about the billions.
Who do you think invested the billions who do you think invests in new companies and startups. Right now companies come and go. These investors aren't idiots. The same smart Alec that came up with the uber idea was laughed at by many successful players. Nah it will never work. Guess what, it opened up the free market. Smart investors will realize an opportunity in front of them.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> I disagree with you for the same reasons you used about the billions.
> Who do you think invested the billions who do you think invests in new companies and startups. Right now companies come and go. These investors aren't idiots. The same smart Alec that came up with the uber idea was laughed at by many successful players. Nah it will never work. Guess what, it opened up the free market. Smart investors will realize an opportunity in front of them.


Investors in the hay-day, never imagined that rates would be dropped to 1970s cab rates, or the fact that they would build flying cars (that aren't realistic) in a old doc in SF that is over...(don't remember rate, 200k a month?) What you are seeing and what is happening is assholes taking everyone for a ride, every driver, every investor, and every rider) Not sure how to point out evidence better?


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Investors in the hay-day, never imagined that rates would be dropped to 1970s cab rates, or the fact that they would build flying cars (that aren't realistic) in a old doc in SF that is over...(don't remember rate, 200k a month?) What you are seeing and what is happening is assholes taking everyone for a ride, every driver, every investor, and every rider) Not sure how to point out evidence better?


Not sure what you're trying to say


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say


Look up just those stats, and give me numbers if you are confused, the investors were duped. Smart one.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Look up just those stats, and give me numbers if you are confused, the investors were duped. Smart one.


Again not sure what your point is


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Investors in the hay-day, never imagined that rates would be dropped to 1970s cab rates, or the fact that they would build flying cars (that aren't realistic) in a old doc in SF that is over...(don't remember rate, 200k a month?) What you are seeing and what is happening is assholes taking everyone for a ride, every driver, every investor, and every rider) Not sure how to point out evidence better?


You haven't offered ANY evidence. 
Just accusations


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> Again not sure what your point is


I gave you reasons to prove the investors were not idiots (but didn't think so going in) in 18-2019 (and were scammed), now prove me wrong, ..



ECOMCON said:


> You haven't offered ANY evidence.
> Just accusations


When they invested, it was 2015, and the RATES made economic sense...You think Uber became a multi billion dollar company years later?


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I gave you reasons to prove the investors are idiots (but didn't think so going in) in 18-2019 (and were scammed), now prove me wrong, ..


No need to overreact we aren't here to hate on each other.
Your analysis has no basis. It can be your opinion and rightfully so.
Haven't heard of any of this


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> No need to overreact we aren't here to hate on each other.
> Your analysis has no basis. It can be your opinion and rightfully so.
> Haven't heard of any of this


Have no idea what you are talking about, I am simply talking about basics in investment.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Have no idea what you are talking about, I am simply talking about basics in investment.


I'm guessing you're an expert in investing 101. Welcome aboard


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> I'm guessing you're an expert in investing 101. Welcome aboard


Even the stupidest person alive could see this is a scam, but hey, you are the smart one. Thanks for enlightenment.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I gave you reasons to prove the investors were not idiots (but didn't think so going in) in 18-2019 (and were scammed), now prove me wrong, ..
> 
> When they invested, it was 2015, and the RATES made economic sense...You think Uber became a multi billion dollar company years later?


Makes "economic sense" for uber's Customers: the passengers
They love the rates.

Makes pretty good sense for a PT driver supplementing a FT salary, or retiree, home maker with a couple of extra hours a day to kill, kid wanting slurpee & Cheetos money.

As a direct result of automation, technology, artificial intelligence & RPA (Robotic Process Automations)

Entry level ground transportation
Car assembly line workers
General assembly line workers
Warehouse workers
bank tellers
cashiers
Etc
All are evolving occupations.
No longer guaranteeing living wages.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Even the stupidest person alive could see this is a scam, but hey, you are the smart one. Thanks for enlightenment.


Anytime


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> Anytime


Trust me dude, there are no "apps" to save the day, U/L has this figured out, any idea anyone has to make this "right" is over and done without multi millions to back. Stop talking shit and go with the flow like the 244.9 million do in US lol, no offense.

I mean, as a side note, I want to see you succeed, what I know being in the TECH meca, that will NOT happen. So the irony is, I root for your post, but the reality? Well, I live where things happen, and reality happens.

And U/L will win.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber (and Lyft given they just copy Uber) is gambling investors capital on the hope that they will successfully develop self driving cars before another company does. In the process they have pissed off millions of drivers. Not only their existing 2 million drivers, but the tens of millions of former drivers that make up the 96% of drivers who quit Uber within a year.

There is a billion dollar opportunity for a company that won't gamble investors capital on developing self driving cars, and compensates drivers enough that they don't hate the company. Lyft has had this opportunity for years, but has failed to pursue it.

This wouldn't be the first time the king got knocked off the hill. Blackberry had 90% of the smartphone market... until Apple knocked them off. Novell had 90% of the file and print server market... until Microsoft knocked them off. And Uber is in a much more vulnerable position than those companies were because those companies didn't have millions of workers who thought they're a piece of shit.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber (and Lyft given they just copy Uber) is gambling investors capital on the hope that they will successfully develop self driving cars before another company does. In the process they have pissed off millions of drivers. Not only their existing 2 million drivers, but the tens of millions of former drivers that make up the 96% of drivers who quit Uber within a year.
> 
> There is a billion dollar opportunity for a company that won't gamble investors capital on developing self driving cars, and compensates drivers enough that they don't hate the company. Lyft has had this opportunity for years, but has failed to pursue it.
> 
> This wouldn't be the first time the king got knocked off the hill. Blackberry had 90% of the smartphone market... until Apple knocked them off. Novell had 90% of the file and print server market... until Microsoft knocked them off. And Uber is in a much more vulnerable position than those companies were because those companies didn't have millions of workers who thought they're a piece of shit.


#truth


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ride share companies are offering higher pay to drivers and keeping less. There are companies that will do $1 a mile and $5 minimums. The elephant in the room is how to get the pax to switch? Uber/Lfyt have PR, lobbyists and capital to run any competition into a quick BK. If someone truly succeeds, they will pull an Instagram, Snapchat etc. move and just buy the company to eliminate the competition. Uber and Lyft are not going away. They have become too big and already shown that they will lose money to gain market share. They defy economics, but are both about to get large injections of cash with the IPO.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Ride share companies are offering higher pay to drivers and keeping less. There are companies that will do $1 a mile and $5 minimums. The elephant in the room is how to get the pax to switch? Uber/Lfyt have PR, lobbyists and capital to run any competition into a quick BK. If someone truly succeeds, they will pull an Instagram, Snapchat etc. move and just buy the company to eliminate the competition. Uber and Lyft are not going away. They have become too big and already shown that they will lose money to gain market share. They defy economics, but are both about to get large injections of cash with the IPO.


Remember AOL Yahoo lots of big companies fail and uber will probably too. Facebook won't last either and will go way of Myspace.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> Ride share companies are offering higher pay to drivers and keeping less. There are companies that will do $1 a mile and $5 minimums. The elephant in the room is how to get the pax to switch? Uber/Lfyt have PR, lobbyists and capital to run any competition into a quick BK. If someone truly succeeds, they will pull an Instagram, Snapchat etc. move and just buy the company to eliminate the competition. Uber and Lyft are not going away. They have become too big and already shown that they will lose money to gain market share. They defy economics, but are both about to get large injections of cash with the IPO.


There was a time when you could have said the same things about Sears, Blockbuster, Kodak, Polaroid, Xerox, Toys R Us, Sony, Barnes & Nobel, Borders, Radio Shack, Novel, Blackberry, Commodore, Atari, Compaq, Pan Am, Circuit City, Tower Records, Hostess, and others already mentioned in this thread.

One thing that is certain in any capitalistic society.... if people are pissed off about things existing companies do, another company comes along to fix the pain.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In general, pax are aware that Uber is a less than an above board company. I hear it quite a bit in LV, especially when surge fares exceed taxi rates which is infrequent but does happen.


----------

